# Need good steroid workout!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

HI GUYS!!!!

I am on my 2nd cycle with good progess even in my 2nd week of the cycle.

Propinate 300/w

Wintrol 200/w

Deca 200/w

a 8 weeks cycle...

But my concern is that I'm not want to get bigger from upper budy, I WANT to get bigger thight calvs and buttok. I know that doesn't matter the place where you inject the juice.

I NEED A GOD WORKOUT so I can make my gols...

THAKS THE HELP.

EDO


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats your current workout?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

I know a very good workout to bulking up mass: 1 day workout, one off, etc. I have prety good progress and still bulking up mass, but my concern is that I don't want to get bigger at the upper part of the body becouse then people will notice the big diference and fast progress.I just want to get more mass at the lower part of the body, and my doubt is how diferent I have to train the lower body with the uper budy?

Thanks for everything.

EDO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Simple,

I would do quads once a week and I would do hamstings once a week.

Abs, forearms and calves can be done every day.

First of all, I would only do each body part once a week. If you are bulking then I would concintrate on strength training as this generally is high intensity and lower sets.

Quads: I would do squats and I would get your form down before going heavy. Once a week 5 sets at 8-12 reps. If you never have done squats then I would keep the reps somewhere around 15 for starters and dont do more than 1 or 2 sets as you wont be able to walk the next day.

You could do some lunges as well and some extensions @ 8-12 reps but only once a week.

Leg curls and stiff leg deadlifts for hamstrings @ 8-12 reps for 4 sets each max. Do this one day a week as well.

I had a friend that only did squats for legs and he went heavy and kindof deep and had some of the best legs I have ever seen. Unless you have a knee injury squats would be the single best exercise for leg development.

8 sets max for hamstrings 4 sets 2 exercises

12 sets max for quads 4 sets 3 exercises or 5 sets squats and very the other exercises if you want.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

As hackskii said Squats, Squats and Squats. Making sure your form is good try and go low if you can as you said you wanted bigger buttocks (?) but be carefull with you knees and lower back. You might need to work on your flexibility to help get your form right.

Calves can be a hard one to make grow for most my advice would be to really try and concentrate on the muscle contracting and steaching keeping the reps reasonably high 15-20 to really feel the burn and steach them out between sets. They are a stong muscle and can take a lot of weight eventually.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Great advice fellas. All I've got to add is stick to compound exercises (squat, deadlift, bench press, chins etc) kee the weights heavy and the reps relativley low.

peace, Jock


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

moved


----------

